# Miley Cyrus ist jetzt blond - macht Blondinen-Witze auf Twitter



## beachkini (15 Juli 2012)

​
Die hellbraune Haarpracht der US-Sängerin Miley Cyrus wurde der wilden 19-Jährigen zu langweilig, also musste ein neuer Look her. Miley entschloss sich für ein strahlendes Blond und postete auch gleich ein Foto auf Twitter, auf dem sie die berühmte "Duckface"-Pose hat.

Dazu scherzte Miley: "Jetzt wo ich blond bin, muss ich in jedem Foto ein Duckface machen!" und spielt darauf auf typisch amerikanische Tussis an, die im Internet gerne wegen ihrer kollektiv gleichen Pose und Haarfarbe verspottet werden.

Letzten Bilder:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...bob-dylan-shirt-pilates-july-14-2012-x10.html


----------



## Punisher (15 Juli 2012)

nett


----------



## comatron (16 Juli 2012)

Blond war sie schon immer - man hats nur nicht gesehen.


----------

